
Sozi 19.11 beta is available for testers and translators - senshu
https://github.com/senshu/Sozi/releases/
======
senshu
Sozi is a tool that creates animated presentations from SVG documents. Read
more at [https://sozi.baierouge.fr/](https://sozi.baierouge.fr/)

I need your help to test Sozi 19.11 and update the translations.

